
OneDev 3.1: An all-in-one devops platform - robinshen
OneDev is an all-in-one devops platform for git management, code review, issue tracking, and build running.<p>With version 3.1, it is now able to clone repository via SSH, as well as storing CI job definition in Yaml.<p>It can run happily on a 2G mem VM, and is ideal for personal projects with rich set of features.<p>Checkout details at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;theonedev&#x2F;onedev
======
timplant
Congrats! A really polished product. We are using it day to day now.
Integration between issues/builds/code is really a thoughtful piece of work.

~~~
robinshen
Thanks for the nice words. Glad to see it is useful for you.

------
steveluo9
Thanks, Robin! SSH is just what I want! I'll upgrade onedev this weekend and
let you know. Onedev is just really awesome.

~~~
robinshen
I am mainly a Windows guy, and just realized that SSH access is so important
to some users. We are always listening. Let me know if you have any other
thoughts.

~~~
steveluo9
We have now replaced the old GitLab instance totally and all went very
smoothly.

We love the custom fields in issues, the feature helps us a lot when defining
our issue process. I think it can also replace our JIRA instance. I do have
lots of thoughts when working with OneDev and will absolutely let you know
soon.

